

Why Hack Design Is Important - imkevinxu
http://blog.wells.ee/hack-design

======
jawerty
This is great. I have been rather interested in the relationship between
design and developing lately, and I must say this project 'Hack Design' is
something that is truly needed within the hacker realm of today. Too many
creators are lacking in their design-intelligence, which becomes an issue with
getting your creation out there.

